# Buxtehude



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Where da Buxtehude enthusiasts at?


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

I am playing, or rather trying to play, his Prelude, Fugue and Chaconne in C major. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Love Buxtehude-- the "other" great composer whose name began with a "B". Not just his organ/keyboard works, but such toweringly great vocal compositions such as the 
"Membra Jesu Nostri".


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Best of luck! The prelude is probably my favorite piece to play.



Dr Kilroy said:


> I am playing, or rather trying to play, his Prelude, Fugue and Chaconne in C major.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I've never paid much attention to that work, but you've made me take a second look (or listen, as it were.) Quite nice indeed!



Joe Frances said:


> Love Buxtehude-- the "other" great composer whose name began with a "B". Not just his organ/keyboard works, but such toweringly great vocal compositions such as the
> "Membra Jesu Nostri".


----------

